# Fuzzy Llama (warrior-citra IPA)



## Elmer (May 19, 2016)

This is 5 gallon batch
Extract & steeping grains.
This recipe exceeded my expectations

IBUs: ?

ABV: 6.04

8 lb (3.6 kg) Pale liquid malt extract

0.5 lb carapils

0.5 lb Munich malt

HOPS SCHEDULE

1 oz (28 g) warrior at 60 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Citra at 15 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Citra at 10minutes

1 oz citra at 5 min

1 oz (28 g) Citra at 0 minutes

2 oz (57 g) Citra at dry hop

YEAST 

1 packet Safale S-05

3 weeks primary-2 bottle condition


The hop additions after 15 minutes makes a world of difference in a beer


----------

